# My story, as it is today



## SentryMAn

I have wanted to serve my country since I was 16yo, I used to scare the wits out of my parents with my thoughts of fighting for my country and how if we ever went to war I would be the first in line to sign up.  I can not explain that drive but it has always been there(even before the Modern first person shooter type games, lol).  My Great grand father served, my Grand father was in WW2, my dad was in the navy, my Brother in the Army, Long history of those that serve in my family and not just in the military.

I originally placed an application for Full time Regular force in the Fall of 2007, lots of dramatic things happening in my life and I knew that joining the CF would bring me out of the drama and into a better life.  I then switched the application to Air Reserves.  I was pleasantly happy with this choice as it offered me full time regular force training but with minimal commitment when it came to work. In the Spring of 2008 I was enrolled and started working in the CF as a civilian.  Fall of that year I Completed Basic, then  Completed Phase 2, Completed phase 3, opted out of Phase 4 for a few reasons non of which are relevant now.  My training was completed in Spring 2009.  I was elated to return to my unit and be wearing the uniform, I was proud, my family proud.  Life long dream realized.  

I must say that I think the most proud moment I have had in my life to date was my graduation parade at Saint Jean.  I am even more proud of that commissioning scroll I received then my university degree, it has much more meaning to me then anything else.

Enter that Drama again, all of which lead me down the wrong path and I decided to take a full time position in civilian street where I thought I would be happier.  I couldn't have been more wrong.  I lasted 5 months with one company, another 8 months with another and I am currently with the third company since I left the forces.  My regret is not listening to my gut instinct and joining full time rather then exiting the forces.

So Fast forward to today, I've been out of the forces for awhile, under 2 years in total.  I have a full time application sent in for my chosen field, Air Logistics.  I know it's a longer road now then it was while I was still in but I hope to come out the other side wearing that uniform once again.

I am hopeful that positions open up and  I am chosen to pursue this vocation again.


----------



## m.k

good luck!


----------



## SentryMAn

I know the cards are stack against me but I will continue to try until I get in.


----------



## Sapplicant

Gotta ask, why did you leave the reserves? You seemed like you were enjoying it, what changed?




			
				SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I originally placed an application for Full time Regular force in the Fall of 2007, lots of dramatic things happening in my life and I knew that joining the CF would bring me out of the drama and into a better life.  I then switched the application to Air Reserves.  I was pleasantly happy with this choice as it offered me full time regular force training but with minimal commitment when it came to work.



Have you managed to solve your dramas, and change the attitude of getting something you want with minimal effort? Something tells me that those things would hurt your chances of living a successful life.


----------



## camouflauge

Good luck! hope you'll get the position, your family must be very proud and happy for you specially your Granddaddy from WW2


----------



## SentryMAn

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Gotta ask, why did you leave the reserves? You seemed like you were enjoying it, what changed?
> Have you managed to solve your dramas, and change the attitude of getting something you want with minimal effort? Something tells me that those things would hurt your chances of living a successful life.



I left since I was only reserves, I couldn't live on the wage and had to take a civi job to pay off some debts.   I was unable to do both.  I've found what I want to work hard for and have decided that Military service is my legacy to pursue.  The feeling has always been in my heart, but standing on Parade for Remembrance day brought it full on back into the forefront of my mind and pushed me even further into my conscious as to something that I've no longer want to do but something I need to do.  Since that day every day has been a little easier to tolerate at my civi job.  The Drama is gone for now(as far as I can tell anyway, lol)



			
				camouflage said:
			
		

> Good luck! hope you'll get the position, your family must be very proud and happy for you specially your Granddaddy from WW2


He passed away before I graduated, I know he is watching over me and proud of everything I do.  My dad and Brother did attend my graduation and I can't express the feeling I had saluting them after graduation.

I'm crossing my fingers that some positions open up in April 2012


----------



## camouflauge

Oh sorry to hear that, yeah above his happy and proud for you   just think positive and break a leg!


----------



## SentryMAn

Just a minor update,  Since I am a former member it is looking like the earliest I will get any type of call if a call at all for my chosen trades will be April 2012.  I was hoping that things would move faster then that but with anything Patience is a virtue.  I miss pulling that Uniform on each day.


----------



## divermc

They told me the earliest would be April 2012 and I just got my offer and joining instructions for a January BMQ so let's hope they are under promising with a plan to over deliver. It sounds to me like your motivations for joining are in the right place and I think all of us need some growing up at some stage of our lives and it sounds like you went through some growing pains and are now ready to work. 

Good luck in the rest of your process!


----------



## SentryMAn

divermc said:
			
		

> They told me the earliest would be April 2012 and I just got my offer and joining instructions for a January BMQ so let's hope they are under promising with a plan to over deliver. It sounds to me like your motivations for joining are in the right place and I think all of us need some growing up at some stage of our lives and it sounds like you went through some growing pains and are now ready to work.
> 
> Good luck in the rest of your process!



Thanks for that, and Congrats on getting your letter! You'll do a smashing good job in Jan!


----------



## divermc

Keep your chin up, keep pushing forward and they will see that warrior spirit!


----------



## SentryMAn

Just a quick update, haven't been on here in awhile but receiving an email that my application has been sent to my local recruitment center tickled me pink and brought a smile to my face.
It also reminded me that I haven't been here in awhile.


----------



## ArmyRick

How about reviewing this handy bit of joining the infantry tid bit?
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13318984/canadian-army-warrant-officer-forced-to-speak-in-public


----------



## SentryMAn

haha, I've seen that before from a few friends but still cracks me up.

I don't want to be in the infantry, I'd rather support them. ;-)


----------



## SentryMAn

Medical complete, Interview in August.  Progressing quicker then I expected.


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> Medical complete, Interview in August.  Progressing quicker then I expected.


Good luck  for Interview in August


----------



## SentryMAn

Waiting....
was hoping to get in this round but had to have a PLA completed.  Have been waiting 7 weeks so far due to back log.  CFRC suggested that it could take upwards of 6 months. 

Hurry up and wait.


----------



## SentryMAn

only 96 days until I re-open my application.


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> only 96 days until I re-open my application.


What happened? Your file were closed?


----------



## SentryMAn

Yes, File closed due to trade being closed.  My Plar took too long and the positions were filled.

So, back to re-applying in the new year.


----------



## Determined

Glad to hear you will be re applying.
If it's what you feel you need and want and desire it with all your being. 
Do it. 
Keep doing it.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences, and for persevering.  Keep moving forward!

It's kind of sappy, but I remember reading the below poem many, many years ago. It's just one of those things that has sat at the back of my mind during some of my own struggles...

Don’t Quit

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you’re trudging seems all uphill,

When funds are low and the debts are high,
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,

When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest if you must, but don’t you quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,

And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won if he’d stuck it out.

Don’t give up, though the pace seems slow -
You may succeed with another blow.

Often the goal is nearer than
It seems to a faint and faltering man;

Often the struggler has given up
When he might have captured the victor’s cup,

And he learned too late, when the night slipped down,
How close he was to the golden crown.

Success is failure turned inside out -
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,

And you never can tell how close you are -
It may be near when it seems afar;

So stick to the fight when you’re hardest hit -
It’s when things seem worst that you mustn’t quit.

- Author Unknown


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

Shuck10 said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences, and for persevering.  Keep moving forward!
> 
> It's kind of sappy, but I remember reading the below poem many, many years ago. It's just one of those things that has sat at the back of my mind during some of my own struggles...
> 
> Don’t Quit
> 
> When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
> When the road you’re trudging seems all uphill,
> 
> When funds are low and the debts are high,
> And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
> 
> When care is pressing you down a bit,
> Rest if you must, but don’t you quit.
> 
> Life is queer with its twists and turns,
> As every one of us sometimes learns,
> 
> And many a failure turns about,
> When he might have won if he’d stuck it out.
> 
> Don’t give up, though the pace seems slow -
> You may succeed with another blow.
> 
> Often the goal is nearer than
> It seems to a faint and faltering man;
> 
> Often the struggler has given up
> When he might have captured the victor’s cup,
> 
> And he learned too late, when the night slipped down,
> How close he was to the golden crown.
> 
> Success is failure turned inside out -
> The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
> 
> And you never can tell how close you are -
> It may be near when it seems afar;
> 
> So stick to the fight when you’re hardest hit -
> It’s when things seem worst that you mustn’t quit.
> 
> - Author Unknown



That's a really great poem :nod:  Thanks for sharing! I plan to bring it to BMQ for those days when a little extra motivation is required


----------



## BeyondTheNow

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> That's a really great poem :nod:  Thanks for sharing! I plan to bring it to BMQ for those days when a little extra motivation is required



That's a terrific idea!  Hopefully I'll see it there soon


----------



## SentryMAn

Merit listed yesterday after an almost 2 year wait.  Hoping for a good result at selection!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> Merit listed yesterday after an almost 2 year wait.  Hoping for a good result at selection!



Glad your patience and perseverance is paying off. Best of luck going forward!


----------



## SentryMAn

Well a minor update.  An offer is inbound.  I have not received it yet but have selected my 3 posting preferences.  I have been given an exemption from BMOQ and some trade training, which as always is a good thing but took forever to have approved.

I don't know who is more nervous now, me or my wife and the possibility of a move.


----------



## SentryMAn

Still waiting for them to chisel out the offer on a marble slab, I've heard that the personnel in charge of the slab was off for a week and then they had to requisition the proper tools to chisel the offer into the marble, seems what they tried was only good for sand stone, not marble.  So the paperwork has been submitted and the new tool should be on site anywhere from tomorrow to 2 years from today.

lol


----------



## SentryMAn

It took a lot longer then I thought it would but I am over the moon to post that I've accepted a position in Comox, BC.  It's pretty close to where I am now, just a messily 6000 kms away so I think I can commute the first while back and forth....lol

My family is also very happy and after the initial shock are all on board with this adventure.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> It took a lot longer then I thought it would but I am over the moon to post that I've accepted a position in Comox, BC.  It's pretty close to where I am now, just a messily 6000 kms away so I think I can commute the first while back and forth....lol
> 
> My family is also very happy and after the initial shock are all on board with this adventure.



Congratulations!  I've been keeping up with your progress here and there, and you've had quite a journey. All the best going forward!


----------



## SentryMAn

To be 100% honest here:

If it weren't for the wonderful help and people on this board and the local CFRC putting up with me, I'd still likely be waiting for my file to be processed at all.

A big Thanks to everyone here for their help!  Someday I'll pay it forward!


----------



## Delaney1986

Congrats! It's always inspiring to hear the success stories!


----------



## secondchance

Congrats and good luck!!!
All the best wishes...


----------



## Jester_TG

grats!


----------



## Mr.Neville

Congratulations dude! What a great story with a happy ending, if you ever drive through Port Alberni on your way to or from Comox let me know and I'll buy you a beer! What position did you get in Comox?


----------



## SentryMAn

Thanks everyone! It's an amazing feeling to be able to see the end of the tunnel, and the start of the adventure!
I'm a DEO LogO but I'm not sure what posn I'll be filling yet in Comox.

As an avid mountain biker, I am beyond stoked to have 2 fantastic bike parks within about 300kms.
haha


----------



## SentryMAn

Still trying to get through the tunnel, I've already been thrown under teh bus once so far which should set me up for a great career.  lol

I see the end, I just have no idea if it's 2 days or 10 weeks away.

Will it be any easier on the other side?


----------



## estoguy

Great that you made it!  It's all gravy now.  Have really enjoyed this thread and best of luck!

Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## SentryMAn

I thought I had updatd this already....guess not.

I've been wearing the uniform again for over 2 months, managed to get posted to Beautiful BC and I'm loving every minute of my new life here, other then missing my wife and family who are now more then 6000kms away.

All said and done it took over 2 months from notice I was selected for a career in the forces to the point I left for my new posting.  I think my CFRC might have had something to do with me going so far away, as it was just about the furthest they could send me(only kidding they were great and easy to deal with).

Completing OJT now and awaiting Courses in the fall, it's neat to now work for people I originally did basic with haah


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

yes sir,
congratulations  - great thread, wicked how much you have overcome!  The poem on page one will be with me when I make it to bmq  - great support and a great story, again - congratulations!


----------

